# Blood Thinner Pradaxa.



## nagden (6 Oct 2019)

Following an unexplained pulmonary embolism 5 years ago I have been taking the blood thinner Pradaxa. Since then I have experienced problems with blood sugar levels. All blood test are negative for diabetes. But I experience episodes of hypoglycaemia. With the aid of a glucose meter and a sugar restricted diet I can keep it relatively controlled. I would like to know of anybody else's experience with Pradaxa. My doctor and cardiologist insist that it is a wonder drug, perfect for me and won't hear of any side effects despite negative feedback elsewhere.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2019)

I'm a little confused, if you are suffering from hypo's why are you restricting sugars / carbs?


----------



## nagden (6 Oct 2019)

midlife said:


> I'm a little confused, if you are suffering from hypo's why are you restricting sugars / carbs?


Sorry I did not make it clear. If I consume any quantity of sugar/carbohydrate my sugar levels crash.


----------



## ianbarton (6 Oct 2019)

nagden said:


> Following an unexplained pulmonary embolism 5 years ago I have been taking the blood thinner Pradaxa. Since then I have experienced problems with blood sugar levels.


I am on permanent warfarin after having two unexplained DVT's in the veins above my knee. After my cancer op about three years ago I was on Clexane then Enoxoparin for about a year while having chemo. None of these have caused me a problem. Why don't you suggest to your clinician that you try one of these alternatives for a while to see if this fixes your problem?


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2019)

nagden said:


> Sorry I did not make it clear. If I consume any quantity of sugar/carbohydrate my sugar levels crash.



That’s the complete opposite of diabetes .,. What does your BM drop to ?


----------



## nagden (7 Oct 2019)

E


midlife said:


> That’s the complete opposite of diabetes .,. What does your BM drop to ?


Yes it does seem to be the opposite of diabetes. But if I eat anything to sugary or refined carbohydrates in a any quantity my blood sugar falls quickly. Frequently below 70. I can tell when it is happening because my heart rate increases and I feel very shaky. A bit like bonking.


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2019)

nagden said:


> E
> 
> Yes it does seem to be the opposite of diabetes. But if I eat anything to sugary or refined carbohydrates in a any quantity my blood sugar falls quickly. Frequently below 70. I can tell when it is happening because my heart rate increases and I feel very shaky. A bit like bonking.


Maybe you need to see an endocrinologist


----------



## nagden (7 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> Maybe you need to see an endocrinologist


Thanks for that. I had not thought of that. I think I might try and see another GP and cardiologist for a fresh approach first.


----------



## midlife (7 Oct 2019)

70 is at the low end for fasting glucose, should be higher after carbs. long time since my training days but it would be called post prandial (reactive) hypoglycaemia and as someone has mentioned it’s in the field of a consultant endocrinologist. Hospital referral from GP next stem I would think.


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2019)

It possibly is making you more sensitive to insulin - i.e. pancreas responds to increaed suger, but either delivers too much or you are more sensitive - look into side effects of the drug.


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> It possibly is making you more sensitive to insulin - i.e. pancreas responds to increaed suger, but either delivers too much or you are more sensitive - look into side effects of the drug.


Hypoglycemia doesn’t appear to be a known side effect (in non diabetics)
https://docs.boehringer-ingelheim.com/Prescribing Information/PIs/Pradaxa/Patient Info/PradaxaMedGuide.pdf

Non related causes should be ruled out by endocrinology specialist. It could be a coincidence with the drug (it should be reported by the doctor to the drug company at the very least even if unrelated)


----------



## nagden (8 Oct 2019)

Thankyou for your responses. They have been very helpful. I have a blood test due next week followed by an appointment with the cardiologist and then the GP. I will once again tell them of my concerns and see what happens. If they do not take my concerns seriously it will be a change of doctors. 

What has helped is the cycling I had got up to 200k a week and was feelng good up until I had another episode.


----------

